# Investigative Journalism on what would otherwise be censored stories...Help please



## anyways (Aug 29, 2010)

So I was recently inspired by the graphic novel YOU DONT HAVE TO FUCK PEOPLE OVER TO SURVIVE

and was wondering what I could realistically do that would help raise awareness about shit that matters and DOES NOT make the news (usually because it would make the gov. look bad) and how I can help fight the corporate takeover... (of the world, the government and the MEDIA)

I haven't tried to do this before, and was wondering if you guys could help me find good sources of information on this sort of thing. 

(innocent people in jail, unfair trials, government scandals, police brutality, human exploitation, etc) 

Also, if there's others out there already doing this sort of thing (there must) let me know so we could potentially collaborate?

Thanks


----------



## codeth (Sep 2, 2011)

im down. something ive been wanting to do for a while. i do alot of research on my own, and try to post shit on facebook and what not but most people on there dont give a fuck/think im nuts so they dont pay any attention. lets start something though! i would prefer to talk out the details over aim or the messenger on here or fb even just makes conversation easier i guess.


----------



## acrata4ever (Sep 2, 2011)

change all names places and use a ghots writer name


----------



## Nelco (Sep 3, 2011)

anyways said:


> So I was recently inspired by the graphic novel YOU DONT HAVE TO FUCK PEOPLE OVER TO SURVIVE
> 
> and was wondering what I could realistically do that would help raise awareness about shit that matters and DOES NOT make the news (usually because it would make the gov. look bad) and how I can help fight the corporate takeover... (of the world, the government and the MEDIA)
> 
> ...



there's all kinds of stuff already on the site too


----------



## codeth (Sep 3, 2011)

above top secret is a good place too
actually its gone downhill alot in recent years but theres still some interesting stuff to be read there


----------

